# Revell B-25???



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all, just have a few questions.

Originally, I was planning to build a kit during Spring Break but, now since I am going on vacation, that it is not going to happen. Just have tol wait till summer! Of the kits I want to build, Tamiya's Do335, Revell's B-25J. and Revell Germany's Ju290, I have heard generally great things about the Do335 and the Ju 290. However, I know the B-25 kit is older(20-25 years, maybe) and I dont know much about it. I was just wondering if anyone has built it and if it is a good kit or not. Like any fit issues or anything. Thanks, Jack

Also, I am planning on making a natural aluminum one, in which, since I dont have an airbrush, I am going to have to spray paint it silver. Is this a good idea? Im just building it for fun and I dont care about it being SUPER accurate, I just want a nice even finish opposed to a messy brush painted one.


----------



## Maglar (Apr 1, 2010)

Heya Jack.. the b25 kit is the first real aircraft kit I built when I had no skills... so I know all about what to expect!

It's a nice quality kit for its age and price.. I liked it. On mine the fit was horrible on the engine booms and nacelles. The main fuselage lined up ok but a lot of filling should be expected. There's really no give me on this kit, it's going to take some work but the outcome will be well worth it. 

Ive used a spray silver can for a undercoat for chipping once and the application was smooth and flawless. I don't think you will have a issue spraying it on aslong as you shake it up nice before you apply. Sometimes I even wonder why people airbrush everything, i've found myself can spraying wheels, props, and secondary solid color pieces just to save time and ease on the airbrush.

Should be a good one!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot Maglar!! My first kit was also a Revell classic-Their B-17. Thanks for all the tips, they should come really handy when I start it! Thanks again, Jack 

Also, I was wondering if you could convert this to a wheels up version because I know the directions specify that the wheels are in the lowered position. I think it would look pretty hung from a ceiling.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2010)

You didn't say the scale. Google the kit an you should get some reviews.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry my bad! its the 1/48 scale one. Thanks alot guys for the help Its REALLY appreciated! Btw, since this kit will require some filler whats the best choice to use? Is it CA glue (what is it and where can i get it) or is it like the milliput or squadron stuff? Speaking of Squadron putty, what is better?- green or red?


----------

